
Windows 8 Build 7850 Leaked On FTP Torrent Release Imminent  - edcobb
http://www.chiphazard.com/2011/04/12/windows-8-build-7850-leaked-on-ftp-torrent-release-imminent/
======
Osiris
I can understand the need to be on the cutting edge of the latest software (I
started using Win7 with the MSDN beta), but why would you want to install a
milestone version that's already 6 months old?

